# old ship mate



## Taff lewis (Jul 19, 2011)

looking for old ship mate sailed on glanbeg catering Graham Sawyer was living in perthshire thats all i have got. Was from Liverpool originally. please contact if you know of him thank you.(Ouch)


----------



## Taff lewis (Jul 19, 2011)

*old ship mate found after 40 years*



Taff lewis said:


> looking for old ship mate sailed on glanbeg catering Graham Sawyer was living in perthshire thats all i have got. Was from Liverpool originally. please contact if you know of him thank you.(Ouch)


found my old mate after all this time happy days with links fron this site thank you Gwyn(==D)


----------

